# Once upon a Betta... (My Betta Journal)



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

I LOVE! .. Bettas. No joke. I love their colors, tails, patterns. EVERYTHING! If I could have 100 I totally would! Of course, sadly, I cant have that many.. imagine all the time and care! So I just have a few who I can give special attention too.


My first betta.. who after first sight, I named... Emperor Speckles. He's my baby Betta.










I rescued him/her from the local Petco baby betta cup. I think Emperor speckles will enjoy it's time with me.  I bought Speckles a little roman column and thus bestowed the title Emperor onto my fishy... It's neighbor was a different story.
_______________________________________________________

So my main goal was getting a special betta fish, to have as a pet. It had to have that.. special factor that I could feel a connection with as I know having these bettas are not only just having a fish but having a friend who will be with you for some years...and seeing as my last betta lasted for 7 years, I was more than determined to make sure my new betta friend was something I felt close to. 

And then I came upon.. my blue beauty. Upon the instance I had already thought of how to decorate his tank. 










Having him for some time I actually had not named him yet until I got some good help. 

I have a favorite artist who does cartoon animations...








Her name is Lauren Faust and she animates a cute show re-make of the My Little Pony franchise.. so since my fishy blue has the same hair as this animated character named Princess Luna...I named my blue fishy King Lunar  And so begins the adventures of my fishies.


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

AWWWW.... Emperor speckles is adorable! And the colours on King Lunar.. .OMG

Love them!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

King Luna is very handsome. I love the blue and white combination!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Yay MLP!  King Lunar is so handsome.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

I have no idea why.. but my cat LOVES betta fish. Not in a they look yummy way but idk she's wierd :| LOL she adopts my betta fish as her own. Every morning she wakes me up and meows till I get up. She walks over to their tanks and rubs up against the fish food. Then rubs her face against the tank itself till I feed them and I find her purring just watching them. This morning was cold so I brought them with me next to the low portable heater for a bit. 

VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1lFSnlTgoo

Anything.. and I mean ANYTHING.. I do with them or to them she runs to check on them to make sure they're ok... -_- I love them too kitty sheesh D: She's really possessive of them.

 My cat really loves her fishies. This is her rubbing against their tank..I just hold it cuz she kinda grooms the tank.. LOL >___> and rubs up against it like crazy.


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

uhhh... that's, erm.. odd. BUT CUTEEE! Man I'm such a sucker for cats. I don't know why but I am. My kitty used to do the same but he got bored I think, he's never shown any interest in munching on them


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

Kieranfish said:


> uhhh... that's, erm.. odd. BUT CUTEEE! Man I'm such a sucker for cats. I don't know why but I am. My kitty used to do the same but he got bored I think, he's never shown any interest in munching on them


yea? lol xD whats your kitty look like? =) I'm a sucker for cats too xD


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

This is my cat if anyone is curious. 










she got into the christmas wrapper leftovers :| and is quite guilty cuz I just so happened to walk in on this fast enough to take a pic LOL


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

diigwfkrwebswgit!!
the cuteness is too much!!! just... awwww i wanna just shmoogle that kitty!!!! arghhh i want it!
anyways.... my cat's black. domestic shorthair. ever so slightly on the chubby side


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

You have such a lovely cat! :3 My Lola used to sleep by my fish tanks. As cute it was I had to deter her from such behavior as neither my husband or I wanted her on our dresser, which is where 3/4 tanks are.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

cute!


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

So was trying to get more pics of Emperor Speckles. As I was doing so.. it seems King Lunar has grown quite comfortable around me being super close and started making notions that he wanted attention from my camera as well. Lol.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

Today my betta's cave came in. KING LUNAR is quite a scaredy cat.. i was hoping he would grow comfortable over some time, but since hes already an adult, I feel whatever place he came from was a place of loud noises or maybe a place where he was handled inappropriately constantly by humans. I feel with this he will feel more at ease and so far... it seems to have worked. He has a place for comfort and comes to greet me happily when he feels like it. =) Im glad to see him have a safe zone of comfort now.


luckily The baby .. emperor speckles is brave and feels no need to hide. Emperor speckled always is curious and loves greeting any new comers by his tank.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

King Lunar always likes to swim out in the hours of night. :0 he truly lives by his name!


Emperor Speckles just watches him sitting on top of his roman pillars xD


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

Finally had some time to take some pics with my GOOD camera

King Lunar the green butterfly

Berry the pink/blue/purple doubletail marble butterfly

Canvas the blue rosetail butterfly betta

Christmas the red-green betta


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

finally was able to take some good pictures today with my good camera... It's hard to get them right when theyre standing perfectly still. LOL.


----------



## Kieranfish (Dec 23, 2014)

AWWW.... They are TOO cute. Especially the greeny-red one, Christmas! Is the first one's gill supposed to be like that?


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

=) ty


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

Update:

My koi babies + dumbo ear. Forgot to take a picture of them when I first got them so thought I'd snap some now.. except for the baby red one (who i have alot of pictures elsewhere)
the bright red one at the bottom is a red koi, the black one is from a black fancy koi so will most likely be black with blue irridedescence, the white one is going to be regular koi. I also have a blue fancy koi which I was unable to take a picture of  because of my camera randomly deleting pictures T___T !!

The purple spotted one is emperor speckles.


----------

